# 96372 - Would I use modifier 59



## tmr1965 (Jul 23, 2015)

Would I use modifier 59 when billing this with the 86580


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 23, 2015)

Is this all that was done----just the tubercullin test?  If so, you should not bill the 96372Modifier 59 would not be applicable if this was all that was done. And the TB test is not subq or intramuscular so that would rule out using 96372.


----------



## tmr1965 (Jul 23, 2015)

No it was billed with 99395, 90715 & 35415


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 23, 2015)

*Further details make a difference*

Ah, there were more procedures involved, which changes the picture and original response to you!  I assume you meant the *35415* to be the *36415* code for the venipuncture, right?  Are you using the *96372* for the admin code for the *90715?*  If so, you shouldn't.  You should be using a different admin code for that.  And the *86580* will not need a modifier.

If you have a CPT book it would be helpful to check out the "Immunization Administration for Vaccines/Toxoids" in the Medicine Chapter.


----------



## tmr1965 (Jul 23, 2015)

yes it is the 36415, and everything got paid except the 96372 and the 36415.  The provider didn't bill an admin code for the 90715.


----------

